# Cigar Page



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

OMG, C Page has been running such fantastic discounts that who needs auctions? And, shipping is free too. I just couldn't resist the deal on a couple of 10 packs of Camacho Connecticuts, even though I had just bought a box of toros a couple of days earlier . Just sounding off, since I figure that most of you get the notifications too. There's some really smoking deals on there for the past day or two.


----------



## Busco (Sep 22, 2015)

Picked up a few fivers myself there today. La Antiguidad almost half off and a ton of other great stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

Sorry for being wet behind the ears but what is cigar page??


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

I resisted as I have too much NC right now, however if they had Padrons again, I would have gone deep.


----------



## Busco (Sep 22, 2015)

cigarpage .com. The sale is still on!


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

Awesome. Padded a bunch of 5 packs then with some restraint, pared it down to a single 5-pack of La Antiguedad. Awesome!


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

Yep, Cigarpage has become my go-to for sale stuff. Them and cigar monster during the mash up, spend $50 there and get 17% off with code Botlorg. (Doesn't work on all brands but you can add something cheap to make it work)


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh boy...didn't realize this place was around...just got pinched for 3 great deals.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 3, 2014)

mikebot said:


> Sorry for being wet behind the ears but what is cigar page??


CigarPage.com - A smorgasbord of cigar deals

Theyre a spinoff Cigar Store of Field Supply. Who themselves also had some fantastic deals. I heard about F.S. earlier this year when they were offering fivers of Liga Privada toros for $17 which is a crazy price.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

I've already picked up 5 5'ers in the past 2 days so far.. I am trying to stay off that and Monster today.. errr.. for the next few weeks. Budget is getting blown out.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

Just FYI.. there are some Illusione's up now.. I grabbed some.


----------



## meph (Jun 12, 2015)

hawk45 said:


> Just FYI.. there are some Illusione's up now.. I grabbed some.


nice... which of their offering is worth trying?


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

Crap I missed the tatuaje tattoos!


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

Aquaelvis said:


> Crap I missed the tatuaje tattoos!


Got some of those too..


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

meph said:


> nice... which of their offering is worth trying?


Any.. just pick your preferred size.


----------



## JimMarshall (Aug 15, 2015)

Damn you guys. I never even knew about this site - but it just got me for some Ashton VSGs and Camacho Triple Maduros.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

JimMarshall said:


> Damn you guys. I never even knew about this site - but it just got me for some Ashton VSGs and Camacho Triple Maduros.


The slope is very slippery... VERY! But it's a fun ride.. notify your accountant.


----------



## Busco (Sep 22, 2015)

I didn't know they updated it daily... Missed the Tattoo's also.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

For those new to the C Page site, don't forget to sign up for the points also. 1 point per dollar spent, iow 1% credit toward future purchases. This will also get you email notifications of super sales.


----------



## JimMarshall (Aug 15, 2015)

My sticks arrived yesterday. Well packaged, no humidifier. All in good shape, and if the initial reading on my caliber 4 is to be believed, at 66%RH. Going to leave it overnight and see what it says. All in all I am satisfied!


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

My only beef with CP is there shipping is pretty slow.. I'm only 2 states over, but it takes almost a week or more for my sticks to arrive. But it's free shipping, so I can't complain too much. I think most of the blame there goes to USPS. For some reason between BATH PA and my local post office things just sit for days. The savings is there on some items, but make sure to check pricing as there are several items I've found cheaper at other regular online stores. I still check it daily though


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

hawk45 said:


> My only beef with CP is there shipping is pretty slow.. I'm only 2 states over, but it takes almost a week or more for my sticks to arrive. But it's free shipping, so I can't complain too much. I think most of the blame there goes to USPS. For some reason between BATH PA and my local post office things just sit for days. The savings is there on some items, but make sure to check pricing as there are several items I've found cheaper at other regular online stores. I still check it daily though


Never dealt with CP, but have ordered several orders from Field Supply. I usually got a tracking number the same day. Of course, it wasn't free shipping...


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I just grabbed 10 X Quesada Oktoberfest Uber and 10 X Quesada Heisenberg Perfecto. About $2.50 per stick. Free shipping too. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> I just grabbed 10 X Quesada Oktoberfest Uber and 10 X Quesada Heisenberg Perfecto. About $2.50 per stick. Free shipping too.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I almost went for that deal... But after my last Anejo bomb I'm really trying to stop buying


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm sure I will chastise myself later in the day. Weak will for good smokes. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

Aquaelvis said:


> I almost went for that deal... But after my last Anejo bomb I'm really trying to stop buying


Same, but once my last few orders arrive, I'm on a purchase lockdown for a good bit of time (other than singles I grab at the B&M of course).


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 3, 2014)

They have a sale on Drew Estate sticks at the moment. Including some real nice deals on Undercrowns like the Gran Toro that are cheaper than they average on CBID.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Are the under crowns infused? Big Drew Estates coming to my local on the 15th. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Busco (Sep 22, 2015)

They are not infused. Supposedly a tweaked version of the Liga Privada line. I would recommend the corona double since they don't have the viva in stock.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah they arent infused. Basically everything under the Liga Privada umbrella including Undercrowns are all fantastic smokes, non are infused.


----------



## Van_Wilderness (Sep 25, 2015)

:vs_sob: Curse you slippery slope


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

As if I was hurting for something to smoke, I caved in for the Java Lattes in corona size. $90.00 using my $10. worth of cigar points, and free shipping to boot? Git outta town, others are about $170. for a box of the same right now. Don't know what one might get them from the auctions for, but the shipping charges always make me feel obligated to buy more than I wanted.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

At the Drew Edtate event there will be much special
Pricing and giveaways. Still with ebates and the stores I use, lots of good deals. I bought 4 X 5ers from Thompson. $87 with shipping and $4 back. I get the veterans discount and a fixed $4.99 shipping if not free. JR is similar. More Oliva O series, Crowned Head four kicks, La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor and some Other decent stick. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## ThaDrake (Sep 28, 2015)

Does anyone know why this would be? 

Edit: Since I can't post links yet, google 'rocky patel unauthorized dealers.' CP is listed.


----------



## Busco (Sep 22, 2015)

ThaDrake said:


> Does anyone know why this would be?
> 
> Edit: Since I can't post links yet, google 'rocky patel unauthorized dealers.' CP is listed.


Not sure exactly what you are asking, but cigar page I believe is owned by cigars international. Therefore whomever CI is authorized by, CP would also be.


----------



## ThaDrake (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm asking why rocky patel would specifically list cp as an unauthorized dealer on their website.


----------



## meph (Jun 12, 2015)

Busco said:


> Not sure exactly what you are asking, but cigar page I believe is owned by cigars international. Therefore whomever CI is authorized by, CP would also be.


i think they are fieldsupply


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Field Supply and Cigar Page are the same company, both Brandshopper LP.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 3, 2014)

elco69 said:


> Field Supply and Cigar Page are the same company, both Brandshopper LP.


This


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

ThaDrake said:


> I'm asking why rocky patel would specifically list cp as an unauthorized dealer on their website.


They probably don't play well with RP on some corporate level, I'd assume it has to do with minimum pricing obligations, etc. I had the same issues when I had my company. We couldn't advertise certain items for less than what the manufacturer said was ok. Hence the "prices to low to advertise" you sometimes see. 
I'd assume RP autho dealers get perks and kick back which other do not get. But since cigar page has decided to take market share of the cigar buying market by force I don't imagine they care. They are doing their thing to make themselves the "go to" seller in the industry. Seems like they are doing a pretty good job. 
Great prices, free shipping, great customer service! I bet Cbid has had more than one meeting where cigar page was the main topic :vs_laugh:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Aquaelvis said:


> I bet Cbid has had more than one meeting where cigar page was the main topic :vs_laugh:


I'm assuming CigarPage is re-selling inventory purchased from other warehouses, and because they're not purchasing direct from RP, RP can't control prices or guarantee product. They're what you'd call a "grey vendor." I would be somewhat surprised if CI felt that much of an impact from CigarPage, frankly, as CI is one of the largest players in the industry, and CigarPage is quite small from what I can tell.


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> I'm assuming CigarPage is re-selling inventory purchased from other warehouses, and because they're not purchasing direct from RP, RP can't control prices or guarantee product. They're what you'd call a "grey vendor." I would be somewhat surprised if CI felt that much of an impact from CigarPage, frankly, as CI is one of the largest players in the industry, and CigarPage is quite small from what I can tell.


Well CI is the same parent company but not the same division. So while the top few guys at CI don't really care where the cash comes from, the group in charge of cbid does care when their division has a dip in sales. 
I don't assume cigar page has really taken enough share from cbid, monster, etc to make them notice yet but I'm sure it's got them talking. 
I remember when circuit city electronics were all over and best buy was nothing... From what I've heard they use that example often in business classes today. When I grew up Kmart was king and Walmart was not around. 
That's the bad part of being at the top, no place to go but down. 
That's why Microsoft has been obsessively buying any company who has any descent tech innovation for years. I guess you will always stay on top if you buy anyone who is up and coming.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Aquaelvis said:


> Well CI is the same parent company but not the same division. So while the top few guys at CI don't really care where the cash comes from, the group in charge of cbid does care when their division has a dip in sales.
> I don't assume cigar page has really taken enough share from cbid, monster, etc to make them notice yet but I'm sure it's got them talking.
> I remember when circuit city electronics were all over and best buy was nothing... From what I've heard they use that example often in business classes today. When I grew up Kmart was king and Walmart was not around.
> That's the bad part of being at the top, no place to go but down.
> That's why Microsoft has been obsessively buying any company who has any descent tech innovation for years. I guess you will always stay on top if you buy anyone who is up and coming.


The difference is (and I'm making assumptions based on information available) that Cigarpage can't compete on CI (or cbid)'s level because they don't have the same supply options. CI/cbid gets supply direct from the manufacturer; cigarpage is dependent upon finding inventory existing vendors want to sell at a discount.


----------



## ThaDrake (Sep 28, 2015)

This all makes more sense now.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> The difference is (and I'm making assumptions based on information available) that Cigarpage can't compete on CI (or cbid)'s level because they don't have the same supply options. CI/cbid gets supply direct from the manufacturer; cigarpage is dependent upon finding inventory existing vendors want to sell at a discount.


This is quite common in the wine world. One source takes forever to deliver but always do. They know thousands of small vendors will go out of business at the time items bought on futures are ready to ship. Many of the cases have to be retrieved from ports around the world. It's sketchy when provenance and controlled temperatures are everything and higher end wines are being counterfeited by using very good bottles and labels that are almost exact. Nobody's pulled a cork that wasn't genuine from this vendor but people do worry and most end up changing to a vendor that buys bulk , so that when errors do happen they make good or better on a purchase discrepancy. There a so many business models and a lot are much like gambling and a few like Ponzi schemes that eventually fail. Newegg runs an interesting model as did Amazon for a full decade of losses,net stock prices still went up.

Business is a strange thing. I'll ride Amazon Prime all the way to Chapter 11 bankruptcy court because they are fast and have great return policies.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 3, 2014)

Got some crazy deals on Tatuajes going on. I dont think these will last long. This site is worse than CBID for me when it comes to draining my wallet.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> Got some crazy deals on Tatuajes going on. I dont think these will last long. This site is worse than CBID for me when it comes to draining my wallet.


Deals are ok, similar pricing with Small Batch and coupon and you get fast shipping as well as supporting a small business. I really like Tats and Illusione, but those prices were not enough to move me.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Deals are ok, similar pricing with Small Batch and coupon and you get fast shipping as well as supporting a small business. I really like Tats and Illusione, but those prices were not enough to move me.


Same here. You have to make sure you do your due diligence when shopping. CP can be very tempting, but they aren't always the best deal.


----------



## BMWBen (Dec 19, 2014)

Pretty good deals on La Gloria Cubana Serie R today, I just picked up a 5er


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lol...noticed all the brands up for sale are the ones with the names stolen from their Cuban counterpart


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

BMWBen said:


> Pretty good deals on La Gloria Cubana Serie R today, I just picked up a 5er


I did the same, after seeing someone firing one up on the "what you smoked today" thread. Hope they're good, I already have quite a few mediocre smokes.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Their prices on Drew Estate's Liga Privada were no bargain. I bought a 5ers of Undercrowns supporting a small business that caters to BOTL. I don't ever seem to get a shipping charge. Perhaps it's the veterans thing they do. Thompson gives me a flat rate of $4.99, but it probably costs them much less with discounts for bulk shipping. Such is life. It beats a flat rate of $25.00 for other vendors international. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Hari Seldon (Aug 22, 2015)

elco69 said:


> lol...noticed all the brands up for sale are the ones with the names stolen from their Cuban counterpart


That's interesting, you are one of the first people I have ever heard to characterize the non-cuban brands as the ones that committed any theft. If the government took your business from you would you say you are stealing the name if you started up elsewhere using it?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Hari Seldon said:


> That's interesting, you are one of the first people I have ever heard to characterize the non-cuban brands as the ones that committed any theft. If the government took your business from you would you say you are stealing the name if you started up elsewhere using it?


Hey Sam, Welcome to Puff! I hope you enjoy it here, lots of good info and a bunch of great people here.


----------



## Busco (Sep 22, 2015)

Hari Seldon said:


> That's interesting, you are one of the first people I have ever heard to characterize the non-cuban brands as the ones that committed any theft. If the government took your business from you would you say you are stealing the name if you started up elsewhere using it?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoyo_de_Monterrey
Did not know that. Interesting read. Though this is not the first time I have heard of someone referencing the NC counterpart as a thief. Cohiba comes to mind.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Cohiba is exactly what comes to my mind. They tried to fight it but lost. They did however keep their trademarked cigar bands. Kind of like the lesser Antilles and other on-line gambling havens taking the USA to world court and winning. It was short lived but still legal internationally but most states will audit you, raid your place of business as they did up in Rochester during the World Cup tournament. 

It's all about who you pay for security around here, regardless of whom your clients are. They might get a courtesy text or call to clear out 10 minutes prior to any real raids but it's all about the money. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Hari Seldon said:


> That's interesting, you are one of the first people I have ever heard to characterize the non-cuban brands as the ones that committed any theft. If the government took your business from you would you say you are stealing the name if you started up elsewhere using it?


Two wrongs don't make a right. Stealing from someone that stole from you is still stealing. But in all honesty I see both sides. 







Here's a picture to show I'm not trying to be mean lol


----------



## Busco (Sep 22, 2015)

lostmedic said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right. Stealing from someone that stole from you is still stealing. But in all honesty I see both sides.
> View attachment 55069
> 
> Here's a picture to show I'm not trying to be mean lol


Not sure what you mean. The Cuban government "nationalized" (stole) Hoyo De Monterrey from the owner. The owner decided to move out of Cuba and take his brand to Miami and begin production in the US. Who stole from the stealer? (Full disclosure, I did not know this until I looked it up this evening. Not the same thing as what happened when General Cigar stole the Cohiba name taking advantage of the embargo and copy write law as it relates to the embargo.)


----------



## BMWBen (Dec 19, 2014)

Even with the 20x points the LP9's are still cheaper to buy on SmallBatchCigar than cigarpage today


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

I made my first CP purchase a couple of days ago. Some ERDM Oscuro robustos. Decent deal.


----------



## BMWBen (Dec 19, 2014)

Does anyone on the east coast have any input on cigar page shipping? my first order was the LGC Serie R the other day


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Not east coast, but my last order to my door was 4 days.


----------



## Busco (Sep 22, 2015)

Same here. 4 days from PA to IN.


----------



## NJAYSR (Oct 19, 2015)

BMWBen said:


> Pretty good deals on La Gloria Cubana Serie R today, I just picked up a 5er


That makes two of us ..........price was just to good!


----------



## meph (Jun 12, 2015)

In nyc. From PA it's 2-3 days

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Upstate NY, 2 business days max. At least so far in about 8 purchases. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

Dammit. Just bought a 5-pack of Ashton ESG 23 Year for $70.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm not going to look. I still am waiting on my 6 x 5 packs from last weeks dent to the monthly budget. CP is the devil incarnate. Same with CigarBid. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm not going to look. I still am waiting on my 6 x 5 packs from last weeks dent to the monthly budget. CP is the devil incarnate. Same with CigarBid.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Bastards.....there'll all bastards!....


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 3, 2014)

Was able to get a 10'er of Ashton Aged Maduro's for $37 shipped when they had their 10 pack frenzy earlier this week. I figured it was a price mistake (normally a 5 pack of these goes for around this much) and I would have a better chance of actually getting my order if I just got one. After I got my shipping notice I went back to order more and sure enough they corrected the price to $67. I got my 10'er though so I'm happy.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Obsidian said:


> Was able to get a 10'er of Ashton Aged Maduro's for $37 shipped when they had their 10 pack frenzy earlier this week. I figured it was a price mistake (normally a 5 pack of these goes for around this much) and I would have a better chance of actually getting my order if I just got one. After I got my shipping notice I went back to order more and sure enough they corrected the price to $67. I got my 10'er though so I'm happy.


Nice snag. They have some great deals on occasion and will take care of you if you have issues. My first order the box was mangled. They made it right.


----------

